# opinions on the Ziza LED License Plate Bulbs



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

need to pick up a few things on ECS (floor mats, oil filters, plugs etccc) 
and was thinking i should get a set, anyone have any issues installing them or burning out problems? 
i already did a search not much to be found.










_Modified by tdotA3mike at 7:42 PM 11/16/2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: opinions on the Ziza LED License Plate Bulbs (tdotA3mike)*

FTW


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

Love mine.
Really easy install, looks OEM.
I'll post up some pics when I get the chance.


----------



## hesimo69 (Mar 25, 2007)

theyre awesome! no problems, doesnt throw a bulb out because they have built in resistors, perfect painless mod to instantly spruce up the rear


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

I bet you like that spruce eh


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_Love mine.
Really easy install, looks OEM.
I'll post up some pics when I get the chance.

Definitely pics please. I've been debating these myself.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Might as well buy a large magnifier and put it in front of your license plate if you want the sows to see them better.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Might as well buy a large magnifier and put it in front of your license plate if you want the sows to see them better.


this is true i think i might pass on these for now since i already have a larger list then i want at ECS right now








i would rather upgrade to LEDs in the interior first since it will have more of an impact to me on a daily basis. esp woth these long Canadian winters







it will be dark out by 4:30 soon enough


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you should take the bulbs out so they can't catch you riding dirty


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_you should take the bulbs out so they can't catch you riding dirty


I actually have some LEDs wired up, but I think they're dead. However, I have resistors hooked up to them so I don't get a bulb out warning for it.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thought I might chime in with a picture for you guys of the Ziza bulbs.
Everyone here runs them because they really help clean up your Euro by replacing the dim and dull yellow stock bulbs with pure white light! I can't tell you how much of a positive aesthetic difference this makes!
 Ziza Lights Link


















_Modified by [email protected] at 10:30 AM 11/17/2009_


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

I just installed mine, they sure look great! Thanks ECStuning.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

I've had mine installed for almost a year now with no problems. They look great--much better than the incandescents.
Matt


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (Nuke-em)*

I installed a set from Xenonbright that also included the resistors.
No warnings etc and life was grand.
Until the wiring harness for my left rear lights began to smolder. The left LED bulb was also dim. So took them out, fixed the harness, and went back to awful OEM yellow.
Was it just a faulty bulb that caused this? Is Ziga better? I really want to go back to LED but I'm hesitating!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (TPE_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_I installed a set from Xenonbright that also included the resistors.
No warnings etc and life was grand.
Until the wiring harness for my left rear lights began to smolder. The left LED bulb was also dim. So took them out, fixed the harness, and went back to awful OEM yellow.
Was it just a faulty bulb that caused this? Is Ziga better? I really want to go back to LED but I'm hesitating!

Yes, our Ziza bulbs are better, you should NEVER have to alter the wiring harness, everything is build on the bulb with proper resistors so as to not melt anything.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:01 PM 12/17/2009_


----------



## txrngr (Nov 10, 2009)

i just put mine in ....the ziza's look great. the only problem i had was the angle for getting to the philips heads that hold the lens was a pita to get to...i almost stipped the dam phillips head screw on both sides. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (txrngr)*

2 things:
- remove your license plate and cover to get at a better angle to remove the screws
- make sure you use the proper size bit and that it fits snug in the screw
I have since replaced the license plate screws with some screws at the local hardware store, the new screws do not strip as easily as the stock ones.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_2 things:
I have since replaced the license plate screws with some screws at the local hardware store, the new screws do not strip as easily as the stock ones.


Yup! And it comes in a pack of like 6 or 10 for $0.99


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So I installed my Ziza license plate LED's yesterday but I got a "bulb out" message on my MFD. Is their something I am forgetting to do?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DjSherif)*

I assume key off, bulbs went in, then key on to see the beauty. I also assume no adjustments with key on. Otherwise VCDS should clear the fault


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So you are saying I should have installed them with the car on?
Can I take them out and reinstall them?
Some more insight would be great thank you. 
I don't have access to VCDS at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DjSherif)*

Install with power off and in the correct placement position which I know you did. Yes you can try reinstalling them. If you don't have VCDS and don't know anyone just go to local audi dealer and they usually fix it in 15 minutes free of charge. The socal a3ers are a pretty helpful group and actually post in the socal section. Try posting there or just pm anyone in socal. If your comin up here soon, I'll do it for ya


_Modified by tcardio at 8:02 PM 12/12/2009_


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ok well it seems these bulbs WILL always throw a code on the 2010's. Had the code reset and it came back with in seconds. reinstalled them and got the same problem. returning them to ECS. Just an FYI.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Ziza's are kind of overpriced...I bought some generic ones off e-bay... < $20 and it's been pretty good. It's like the Ziza ones that has no need for modifications to the existing electrical wiring. And I got it in Red too!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

buy a S40 it comes standard equipment.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_buy a S40 it comes standard equipment.

lol having a bit of fun with the s40 shenanigans ehh? but seriously $40-50 for license plate bulbs is retarded.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

and arent these cop magnets?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

They are getting put in the mail back to ECS in the next day or two.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (fergie.g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fergie.g* »_Ziza's are kind of overpriced...I bought some generic ones off e-bay... < $20 and it's been pretty good. It's like the Ziza ones that has no need for modifications to the existing electrical wiring. And I got it in Red too!









Which guy did you buy them off???


----------



## audidsg (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a set on my A3, got them off ebay, think i paid like 30.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Which guy did you buy them off??? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...AX:IT
That's the guy, give him a try.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (fergie.g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fergie.g* »_
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...AX:IT
That's the guy, give him a try.









I was eyeing up this guys. They are a little more but they are brighter







Can't tell if these will fit though. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

That works!







I only bought from the other dude because he had it in red. I haven't been pulled over yet for it so...touch wood.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (fergie.g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fergie.g* »_That works!







I only bought from the other dude because he had it in red. I haven't been pulled over yet for it so...touch wood.

How can you tell?







The part number?


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Oh no, when I said that I meant it as a figure of speech. Not literally







. I don't know if that one works with our models to be honest. The other guy is pretty tried and true.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (fergie.g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fergie.g* »_Oh no, when I said that I meant it as a figure of speech. Not literally







. I don't know if that one works with our models to be honest. The other guy is pretty tried and true.

Oh good thing I asked





















His just looks duller to me for some reason but could just be his photos. Can you post some pics of your set up?
I looked up our part number on Autozones site and it appears to match (6418). Can anyone else verify if these will work?? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DjSherif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DjSherif* »_Ok well it seems these bulbs WILL always throw a code on the 2010's. Had the code reset and it came back with in seconds. reinstalled them and got the same problem. returning them to ECS. Just an FYI.

I need to return mine too. I ordered mine on the 12th. I just saw this thread too.







Hopefully they will take mine back.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BDI)*

just give them a call and they will give you an RMA number. They will take them back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
I need to return mine too. I ordered mine on the 12th. I just saw this thread too.







Hopefully they will take mine back.

Give them a chance, we have been getting bulb out errors on some cars made after 2009. We haven't tracked it down to why yet. For example, on the B7 A4's that threw bulb out errors it was because they had a color screen instead of red.
So give it a whirl, if they don't work we will take them back.


----------



## JettaTron08 (Jul 22, 2009)

i ordered these light bulbs from esc andd i have got both bulbs replaced; noww the right one needs to be replaced for the 2nd time!!.. its from the same problem of one little led square thing falling off. i do have a subwoofer but its always turned down low so i dont think that can be the problem.
anyone else have this problem????


----------



## JettaTron08 (Jul 22, 2009)

i meant ECS*


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (JettaTron08)*

We don't get many complaints about them like that. I run a sub as well and my plate lights have been going strong for a good year now. But if yours broke call us up and we'll sort you out.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The rear plate only has 2 lights above it correct?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_The rear plate only has 2 lights above it correct?










Correct.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thanks









Where do we find the interior lights or what size are they??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Thanks








Where do we find the interior lights or what size are they??


Only lights I can think of, unless you modded, is the cargo light and dome lights (front and back). I've installed floor lights under front dash and front seats as well.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Only lights I can think of, unless you modded, is the cargo light and dome lights (front and back). I've installed floor lights under front dash and front seats as well.

I was many thinking of the dome lights and probably front seats too. Where do you find them or what size would I look for?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
I was many thinking of the dome lights and probably front seats too. Where do you find them or what size would I look for?


Find what? the bulb? for the dome, you can pry the covers off. for footwell lighting: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36694


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Here's a decent shot of what the Ziza LED's look like at night.
They are a bit more "cool" (color temperature that is) than the photo shows. 
Think of them as extra bright, slightly "cool" version of the OEM BMW/Lexus bulbs.
(rather not show my plate number, but I'll take one for the team here







)


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

They look soooo clean. I know we sell them and I should always vouch for them regardless, but seriously, look how beautiful these things are!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Anyone know what the Dome light size is??







different from the license plate bulbs???







I'm finally getting to order the license plate LED's.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (JettaTron08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaTron08* »_i ordered these light bulbs from esc andd i have got both bulbs replaced; noww the right one needs to be replaced for the 2nd time!!.. its from the same problem of one little led square thing falling off. i do have a subwoofer but its always turned down low so i dont think that can be the problem.
anyone else have this problem????

I have no sub yet... but I have 3 individual light blulbs with one of the LED's falling off, my guess due to bad solder... last one lasted less than a week!








Haven't had a change to call ECS to exchange/return them yet.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I really like mine that I picked up from ECS. Only issue I've had is that the first set I got weren't matched in color. One had a slight blueish purple tint to it, the other was white. I sent an email to ECS about it, they wanted a picture of the difference in color, so I sent one to them and they sent me a replacement free of charge. The new one is the same color as the other white one I had, so it was probably just a variance in the emitters supplied to Ziza. Anyway, props to ECS for sending me a new one.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_I really like mine that I picked up from ECS. Only issue I've had is that the first set I got weren't matched in color. One had a slight blueish purple tint to it, the other was white. I sent an email to ECS about it, they wanted a picture of the difference in color, so I sent one to them and they sent me a replacement free of charge. The new one is the same color as the other white one I had, so it was probably just a variance in the emitters supplied to Ziza. Anyway, props to ECS for sending me a new one.

Thanks for the positive feedback, I remember your email and pics actually.
As for you Daniel, just give us a ring and we'll sort you out too.


----------



## tototisha (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: (JettaTron08)*

I installed them on my Audi TTS and less than two months LEDs came off on both bulbs. ECS sent me a replacement and worked for about 4 months and one of bulb went out. I am getting frustrated. I don't know what to do now. I don't think I wanna replace these bulbs every year with $50!!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Why would ECS continue to sell these bulbs with the number of problems reported on them (burned out LEDs, LEDs falling off, non-color matched pair)?
Bad practice...


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (grubble)*

I'm with you on this grubble.
ECS has been great. But the bulbs just don't work.
Last year, i used a set of Xenonwhite bulbs on my TT. The result? The 6th prong on taillight harness smoldered and almost caught fire. The entire harness needed to be replaced.
Tried the Ziga lights from ECS this year. Result? Singed the 4 bulbs in my brake lights.
Best of all...they only stayed lit and working for about 1 week before one started flickering, then the other, then intermittent failure of both.
Not sure what's up with the bulbs and why they seem to work so flawlessly for some. But reading this thread shows me I'm not the only one.
Doesn't seem like a mod that justifies the risk/frustration/destruction of pretty white light.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (fergie.g)*

these work as well. Cheap too. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...T.COM


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_these work as well. Cheap too. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...T.COM


yup, got these during the AZ promo, installed yesterday. all is well so far.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_these work as well. Cheap too. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...T.COM

Saw these working on Uber-A3's ride and looking good and +50% off the price of Racing Dash's lights. These are just the bulbs and not the entire housing.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (grubble)*

Should try on late 2009/2010 to see if it throws a bulb error.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
Saw these working on Uber-A3's ride and looking good and +50% off the price of Racing Dash's lights. These are just the bulbs and not the entire housing.


I prefer the housing, although I think we're eff'ed if the bulb goes out.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_these work as well. Cheap too. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...T.COM

Mine arrived today! (Actually, I arrived home today- and had these, plus FK black-out grill waiting for me...and Euro-spec LED tails coming any day via FedEx







)


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I'm looking one for my 2010 A3 too, but not sure if it won't throw the error code.
What do you guys think of this one though: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...AX:IT
Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## deathbyapex (Mar 31, 2010)

I just bought these for my 2010 TDI cup, and it is throwing codes for each bulb I replaced with the ziza leds, if I can not figure it out with the vagcom they are going to be sent back


----------



## rkeon (May 11, 2008)

My Left Rear Harness and Housing burned up for no reason what so ever, no add ons. Dealer took care of it under warranty and said it was a known problem with the A3's


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

i just used regular led bulbs. Never had any issues or bulb out or anything. cost me like 10-15 bucks.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I've never used Ziza...I've always thought they were too expensive. I used 12 LED bulbs from V-LEDS which were 10 bucks each...so less than half the price of Ziza, with 4x as many LEDs. I don't like putting my license plate on blast either...but I'll take one for the team as well.

Stock:









One of Each:









LEDs:









And I don't get bulb out either. Maybe because I'm in a 2006?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I just read through the entire thread and I am happy that my ZIZA bulbs from ECS have worked perfectly for over 1.5 years without any issues.This is another product with comments in the shape of a bell curve. Something is wrong but I don't think its a single issue. For those that are happy with the bulbs, check your coding and post it along with info on any other lighting modification.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

tcardio said:


> I just read through the entire thread and I am happy that my ZIZA bulbs from ECS have worked perfectly for over 1.5 years without any issues.This is another product with comments in the shape of a bell curve. Something is wrong but I don't think its a single issue. For those that are happy with the bulbs, check your coding and post it along with info on any other lighting modification.


f u tcardio

why do mine always blow out after a month?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I really didnt want to deal with any of the issues that many in here seem to have had with switching to LED tag lights but I think I want them now, since I had a set on my old 20th AE Gti and loved them. What is the best/cheapest I can get and use for my 2007 A3 without getting a bulb out warning, etc.. ?

Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> why do mine always blow out after a month?


Because you have the older design, they seem to use bigger LEDs, the replacements I got (thanks ECS!) use smaller LEDs, which emits a little less light, but I guess they don't get to hot to actually melt the solder.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

daniel.ramirez said:


> Because you have the older design, they seem to use bigger LEDs, the replacements I got (thanks ECS!) use smaller LEDs, which emits a little less light, but I guess they don't get to hot to actually melt the solder.


I'll contact them about that, I've already had a replacement set sent to me on their dollar


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> f u tcardio
> 
> ]


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Peace on Earth and Goodwill to all men!


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

Be careful about ordering festoons and bonet bulbs from ebay. The festoons I got from China (dirt cheap) are too short and the bayonets are too small in diameter.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

tcardio said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Peace on Earth and Goodwill to all men!


That was said with love :beer: no ****


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Well, one of my Zizas with the newer design, is not working anymore. It started failing about a month ago, random warnings on the dashboard, sometimes I noticed slightly lower light output from the failing one, two days ago the warning on the dashboard was permanent; took them out and tested with 12V from the cigarette lighter, both lighted-up, then I took my ohmmeter: one reads 130 ohms, the other seems to be opened (no reading in both polarities), I guess the resistors gave up, even though they look just fine on the outside.  
Now running incandescent bulbs, no more codes! :facepalm:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

A8 lights workey


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> A8 lights workey


 I thought they were the new A7 lights? Or maybe they are for the A8 also. Has anyone tried them in our cars yet?


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

*Original Audi number plate lights*

According to the following links, there are original Audi number plate LED's that fit (plug & play) the 8P: 

http://www.faudiq.de/470/original-audi-led-kennzeichenbeleuchtung.html 

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/original-audi-led-kennzeichenbeleuchtung-t3816413.html?page=1 

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...di-number-plate-leds-fit-a3-8p-plug-play.html 

edit: Does not work on cars after 2010.


----------



## r32-1163 (Sep 23, 2007)

are they different than the A4 ones? 

I have a set of Rdash for my mkv r32. 

they make em for the A4 2010+ so if they are the same type of lights might work for you guys. 

http://www.rdash.com.tw/en/product_detail.php?prod_number=LW5604471W


----------

